# My son asked to borrow a tool



## Janderso (Jun 12, 2020)

I may have a problem.
My son is no flake, he is very frugal. Some would call him cheap.
I could not be more proud of my youngest son. He is a credentialed teacher that works for a local school district. He just completed the Master’s program at Chico State.
He asked to borrow a crescent wrench. I said, just pick one and keep it. Then, I panicked.
I went through my crescent wrenches carefully and gave him one, 8”, made in Spain.
I am very proud of my new tool collection.
I have a few classics left.
2 12” Craftsman /Crestoloy
A 15” Diamond Horsehoe
An 8” Craftsman and a 6” Armstrong
Am I a bad Father?


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nah, just tell him that they are all his - the day you die!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 12, 2020)

That's what we call a " Fitzall " wrench in here at work . Those who use them create alot of work for me .  And if you would ever happen to run out of these " Fitzalls " , you know where to inquire .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2020)

I call them Cresent-Hammers, they are better hammers than wrenches


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 12, 2020)

No you are not a bad Father. Just doing what a father does best.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh I agree, they aren’t the best wrench but there are times when they work just fine.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2020)

Now you need the adjustable metric set to compliment those.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 12, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Now you need the adjustable metric set to compliment those.



I have to use the left handed models .


----------



## mikey (Jun 12, 2020)

I would give my son any of my adjustable wrenches EXCEPT for the Bahco's!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2020)

mikey said:


> I would give my son any of my adjustable wrenches EXCEPT for the Bahco's!


Maybe i need to spend more for a crescent hammer and get Bahco


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2020)

sorry for the OT...
not as bad as i thought $$$ for good tooling!
i pulled the trigger.








						SNAP-ON INDUSTRIAL BRANDS 8072 R US Bahco Adjustable Wrench,Black,10"  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SNAP-ON INDUSTRIAL BRANDS 8072 R US Bahco Adjustable Wrench,Black,10" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## JohnG (Jun 13, 2020)

Those are nice wrenches.  That also sounds like a fine young man.  Those don't just happen.  You are a good father.
My son asked to borrow a micrometer.  The ones in his lab at school were second rate.  I gave him my best Mitutoyo.  I got it back 4 years later when he got his PhD in geology.
No accomplishment compares to a son who is a better man than his father.  Well done, Dad.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 13, 2020)

My sons are younger and tend to make a mess using my hobby room.   I once read that the worst thing about your son using your hobby room is also the best thing.   Tools laying around,  epoxy or paint on the floor,  lights left on,  all good things in the long run.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Crescent wrenches, Leathermans and Channel-Locks, banned tools on about 40% of the job sites we work on. Its use the correct wrench/tool or go home.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

I worked part time with EH&S monitoring for proper tools, and hokey attempts to get things done, just to prevent injuries. Incident reports, RCIs, and lock out, tag out, confined space, burn permits. Some companies get strict....


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 13, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> Crescent wrenches, Leathermans and Channel-Locks, banned tools on about 40% of the job sites we work on. It use the correct wrench/tool or go home.



Agree if you can afford to carry 100's of tools to your worksite.   Auto mechanics have it easy,  they can keep several tons of tools at their worksite, a plumber (me), or an electrician might need the bare minimum in a crawl space or attic.   I have many years of big construction experience,  gang boxes are a luxury,  at least your excessive tools are within a few minutes walk.   Not practical at all to carry every size wrench, socket, etc at times.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> Agree if you can afford to carry 100's of tools to your worksite.   Auto mechanics have it easy,  they can keep several tons of tools at their worksite, a plumber (me), or an electrician might need the bare minimum in a crawl space or attic.   I have many years of big construction experience,  gang boxes are a luxury,  at least your excessive tools are within a few minutes walk.   Not practical at all to carry every size wrench, socket, etc at times.



I agree, but when your a contractor for the nuclear power, computer chip, aerospace and pharmaceutical industries, they don’t care if its convenient for you or anyone else, it their way or else. I saw a whole electricial contracting crew kicked off a site, because one of the electricians, used a jackknife to strip a wire, in direct violation of the written procedures.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 13, 2020)

There's the difference.   A real construction job.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 14, 2020)

Adjustable wrenches have their place and I use mine frequently. You are right to give away your least favorite, it will probably work fine for your son and if not just give him your latest Harbor Freight advertisement. He will soon learn that one of the best ways to be frugal is owning and using your own tools to fix things rather than replace them.

BTW, my favorite adjustable is "Squirrel Brand" it really holds your nuts good


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 14, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Those are nice wrenches.  That also sounds like a fine young man.  Those don't just happen.  You are a good father.
> My son asked to borrow a micrometer.  The ones in his lab at school were second rate.  I gave him my best Mitutoyo.  I got it back 4 years later when he got his PhD in geology.
> No accomplishment compares to a son who is a better man than his father.  Well done, Dad.



Or a daughter, mine starts at Illumina (they make gene sequencing machines) on Monday as a bio-medical engineer. I couldn't be prouder....


----------



## mikey (Jun 14, 2020)

She's lovely and apparently smart, too - what a winning combination! You have every right to feel proud of her, John.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 14, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> I call them Cresent-Hammers, they are better hammers than wrenches



I actually own a genuine thumb-detecting-nut-fcker.


----------



## Inferno (Jun 14, 2020)

Whenever my son borrows my tools to work on his cars, which is VERY often, he doesn't leave the property with them. He uses them at MY house. 

Now if only I could get him to take his cars home, that'd be nice.


----------



## mikey (Jun 14, 2020)

Be even nicer if they put things back where they actually belong so we know where they are when we need them ...


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 16, 2020)

Inferno said:


> Whenever my son borrows my tools to work on his cars, which is VERY often, he doesn't leave the property with them. He uses them at MY house.
> 
> Now if only I could get him to take his cars home, that'd be nice.



But then he wouldn't have the advantage of your advice, and possibly the meal shared with you and yours.
Savor these moments, time is shorter than you think....

John


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 16, 2020)

mikey said:


> Be even nicer if they put things back where they actually belong so we know where they are when we need them ...



I remember my dad complaining about this. I have the workbench he built and his toolbox now, I don't have him anymore though
What he taught me can't be measured in money, or time looking for tools....

John


----------



## Janderso (Jun 16, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> sorry for the OT...
> not as bad as i thought $$$ for good tooling!
> i pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Hey, a metric adjustable wrench!!


----------



## Janderso (Jun 16, 2020)

mikey said:


> Be even nicer if they put things back where they actually belong so we know where they are when we need them ...


My wife borrowed one of my diagonal pliers to cut some wire reinforced nursery bindings. I found them last night next to one of the planters in the back yard. Rust had set in and there was bits of dirt/mud.
I politely reminded her, we put things away when we are finished with them.
She apologized several times. She just couldn't believe how she could possibly have neglected my tool.
Wait, this is a family forum. Just stop it!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 16, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Or a daughter, mine starts at Illumina (they make gene sequencing machines) on Monday as a bio-medical engineer. I couldn't be prouder....
> 
> View attachment 327604


I have two engineer daughters.  Very proud Papa Bear.  They unfortunately don’t borrow my tools though.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 17, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I may have a problem.
> My son is no flake, he is very frugal. Some would call him cheap.
> I could not be more proud of my youngest son. He is a credentialed teacher that works for a local school district. He just completed the Master’s program at Chico State.
> He asked to borrow a crescent wrench. I said, just pick one and keep it. Then, I panicked.
> ...


Not a bad dad at all.  He should be VERY appreciative.  My kids are always asking what I want for my Birthday, Christmas or Father's Day.  You've just immensely helped out your son in that regard.  Ask him for an 8" crescent wrench from Spain for this Father's Day!

Bruce


----------



## Janderso (Jun 17, 2020)

I love it when I can spend time in my shop with one of my boys or my wife doing a project. 
Last Saturday my youngest, (33) came over with his 2 year old. GiGi watched the boy while Tyson and I drilled and added a front bicycle saddle bag mount.
He called and asked, Dad, do you have a way of drilling into bicycle forks?
Please........


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 17, 2020)

mikey said:


> Be even nicer if they put things back where they actually belong so we know where they are when we need them ...



I just heard my late dad’s voice in my head!
“If you use something, put it back where you found it!”
A lesson I try to maintain to this day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 17, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> Not a bad dad at all. He should be VERY appreciative. My kids are always asking what I want for my Birthday, Christmas or Father's Day. You've just immensely helped out your son in that regard. Ask him for an 8" crescent wrench from Spain for this Father's Day!
> 
> Bruce



Best answer ever Bruce!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Jun 17, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> I have two engineer daughters.  Very proud Papa Bear.  They unfortunately don’t borrow my tools though.


Which branch of engineering?
That's great!
My son's best friends are engineers. One is a Civil and the other an electrical engineer.
I have used their brain power in the past.
The civil engineer was a real screw up in High School. We were pretty worried about him. It took a strong woman to straighten him out.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 17, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> Crescent wrenches, Leathermans and Channel-Locks, banned tools on about 40% of the job sites we work on. It use the correct wrench/tool or go home.


Yeah,
In our shop at work, I can never find a pipe wrench or a crescent wrench.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 17, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Which branch of engineering?
> That's great!
> My son's best friends are engineers. One is a Civil and the other an electrical engineer.
> I have used their brain power in the past.
> The civil engineer was a real screw up in High School. We were pretty worried about him. It took a strong woman to straighten him out.


The older (28 YO) is a chemical engineer (nano technology option) working at WL Gore in Flagstaff as a process engineer supporting production of implantable Teflon parts.
The younger (26 YO) is a biomolecular and chemical engineer working for a small pharma market research company in NJ.

Both were much better students than I was!


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 17, 2020)

Congrats to all and their kids, mine a slightly different story, my daughter (39) was a high school dropout, who got pregnant while in school, I now have two wonderful grandsons, 20 and 14, and she now sells cars. Before the pandemic, she was selling about 30-40 cars a month, shes back now and said she starting to sell again. She got her GED and is working on her associates degree in business, the two grandkids are honor roll students, so in the end, it’s turning out okay.


----------



## Alcap (Jun 18, 2020)

If those old enough to remember the old shop videos ( movies lol ) of Primitive Pete , well that's my son !  He's  31 , though the years we would buy him tools new for birthdays , used at yard sales flea markets ect . He'll think nothing of using a nice sharp wood chisel for prying something ,then try using a screwdriver for a chisel because he couldn't find any . I gave him a nice Makita chop saw with a good trim blade in it , he uses it for cutting scrap wood for kindling !    I he borrows anything I have to fell it will come back ( if it returns ) needing repairs . So I too would look for the cheapest tool I had to let him use


----------



## brino (Jun 18, 2020)

Janderso said:


> He called and asked, Dad, do you have a way of drilling into bicycle forks?
> Please........



"Let me count the ways!"

-brino


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 18, 2020)

Alcap said:


> If those old enough to remember the old shop videos ( movies lol ) of Primitive Pete , well that's my son !  He's  31 , though the years we would buy him tools new for birthdays , used at yard sales flea markets ect . He'll think nothing of using a nice sharp wood chisel for prying something ,then try using a screwdriver for a chisel because he couldn't find any . I gave him a nice Makita chop saw with a good trim blade in it , he uses it for cutting scrap wood for kindling !    I he borrows anything I have to fell it will come back ( if it returns ) needing repairs . So I too would look for the cheapest tool I had to let him use



But he is there asking and I bet in the long run your habits will rub off on him....

John


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 18, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Which branch of engineering?
> That's great!
> My son's best friends are engineers. One is a Civil and the other an electrical engineer.
> I have used their brain power in the past.
> The civil engineer was a real screw up in High School. We were pretty worried about him. It took a strong woman to straighten him out.



I probably should have gone to engineering school but my math skills were always in question. I can understand the concepts just that I transpose numbers which makes for really long equations that don't ever balance....

The thing I love about engineering though is it's all about figuring out how to do what is needed with the least expenditure in time, money, materials and man-hours (person-hours?). What workplace doesn't need that?

The best compliment my dad ever gave me was when I told him about a project I was doing at work and he said "well, you're an engineer". It took me another 20 years to actually have that job title, thanks Canada . And many of the jobs they try to recruit me for are beyond my pay grade.... But if any young person can manage to get an engineering degree it will serve them well no matter what field they end up in.

JOhn


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 18, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> I probably should have gone to engineering school but my math skills were always in question. I can understand the concepts just that I transpose numbers which makes for really long equations that don't ever balance....
> 
> The thing I love about engineering though is it's all about figuring out how to do what is needed with the least expenditure in time, money, materials and man-hours (person-hours?). What workplace doesn't need that?
> 
> ...


I became an engineer to prove you didn’t have to be good at math to be an engineer.  Solving problems?  Now that I’m good at!


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 19, 2020)

I've got a Mechanical Engineering degree and depending on what you do for a "real" job, school can be a bit over-rated.  I can still "yak the yak" a bit; Navier-Stokes equation for Fluid Mechanics, Reynolds number for modeling fluids problems, Goodman diagram for fatigue, Mohr's circle for combined longitudinal and torsional stress, blah, blah, blah.  I'm a technical problem solver for GM in Lansing, have to admit to not cracking an Engineering book in at least 25 years (closer to 35?) since I graduated.  Lots of information/equations worked while in school, but for what I do, not much is pertinent to the job.  But I'm not designing structures that could kill people if something was missed.

I'd hazard to guess NO plant manager on the planet would care about a person's "pedigree" if the floor was down and something needed to be fixed in a hurry.  Give me a farm boy who fixed everything when it broke over a PhD in ME who doesn't know which end of the screwdriver to hold when something mechanical breaks and you need it back up and running pronto.

Bruce


----------

